# sorry but here's another tyre question....



## bruno66 (Jun 18, 2007)

Hi folks sorry bout this but....

I ordered some toyo H08s after reading several different people praising them for my benimar on 04 ducato. Went to get them fitted but fitters werent happy cos van plate says 80 psi and tyres 75psi.... they say should be using camping tyres but they gonna cost double for 4 what I paid for 5 H08s!!! Now I'm not trying to scrimp on safety but feel the camping tyres are playing on the name for what's realistically gonna get changed well before they're done. Anyway, what I'm asking is can the H08s be used or are the fitters right to not want to put them on?


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*right*

How could they be right, Camper tyre manufacturers do not make "camping Tyres" in all sizes. So what if your van was one of them.>?

Seek advice from the Chasis and converter re the tyres and make sure you have the right valves for such high pressures.

TM


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

You shouldn't need 80PSI.
I imagine, but don't know your vehicle, that 60ish would be OK.

I always use Michelin Agilis campers....whatever the cost!

PS. Recently tyre manufacturers have reverted to suggesting that 80PSI is correct for the rear MH tyres.
When I checked a year or two ago they suggested that 55PSI was fine for the rears on myMH!


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*always*



EJB said:


> You shouldn't need 80PSI.
> I imagine, but don't know your vehicle, that 60ish would be OK.
> 
> I always use Michelin Agilis campers....whatever the cost!
> ...


Have you used XC Campers in the past EJB?

TM


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

I use the current Michelin Agilis campers.....had the previous version before them.
Will repeat when I change in the near future.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

I would suggest you find some PROPER tyre fitters who do not read the meaningless info on the door pillar.

You should also have been in the position to quote them the correct pressures front and back. You need to get your van on a weighbridge to find the axle weights and check what the correct pressure should be.


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

The fact is that camping car tyres made by eg Michelin and Continental are of a more robust construction that enable them to carry loads at higher pressures than normal tyres.However it is very much a case of "you pays your money takes your choice".
If you contact the tyre makers for advice as I have done with Continental they are very open and will tell you that although they make these tyres specifically for the type of usage they are subjected to there is nothing wrong with using their normal van tyres that incidently can be run at lower pressures carrying the same load.Tyre pressure charts are available elswhere on here that will show you the correct pressure for your MH loaded.
As stated before make sure the correct HP valves are fitted.Either bolt in or reinforced rubber as many tyre fitters do not seem to know that standard valves are only suitable for pressures up to 4.5 Bar.
Incidently the van cab plate only gives the maximum pressure that tyres should be inflated to not the most suitable and the handbook says the same thing.Its just a "get out" by Fiat


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Visit toyo website look for recommended information or contact us page.

I had a lenghty thread on Hankook tyres a year or so ago.
55 psi was recommended although max 80 psi was on previous tyres.
Most tyre manufacturers are helpfull.

I have just changed my tyres on work Scudo Toyo H08 were offered as an option As I have never used the spare so i purchased three and I kept to Bridgestone
Dave p

EDIT
Ensure that your axle weight does not exceed the load on the tyres as embossed on the tyre wall.


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

As said earlier - just use the "contact us" part of Toyo's website, giving your front axle weight and rear axle weight (from your local friendly weighbridge) plus the tyre details, asking them for the recommended tyre pressures. They should respond quite quickly with the tyre pressures for each axle. I asked them one Tuesday morning, and had a response before tea-time!

Colin


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*future*



EJB said:


> I use the current Michelin Agilis campers.....had the previous version before them.
> Will repeat when I change in the near future.


I bet you find the Agilis at least 10 times better?

TM


----------



## dillon (Oct 3, 2008)

I sent an email to Avon tyres asking would the Avon A9 be suitable for my motorhome and i got the following reply

Dear Mr B
With regards to your email, Cooper/Avon Tyres do not produce a specific Motorhome tyre and whilst what you purpose falls into a grey area of tyre legislation, in as much as there appears to be no law preventing a tyre like the Avon AV9 (designed specifically for light commercial van delivery usage) being used, the tyre pressures for the Avon tyres would be much less than for the original tyres fitted. As to what influence this may have on the handling characteristics of the vehicle is unknown as we have had no call to test the AV9 under these circumstances as the vehicle manufacturers specify "CP" or "Camping " tyres and therefore we have not submitted tyres to them for approval.
Please note that whilst investigating this matter it has become apparent the leading vehicle insurance companies would view the change from Specific Motorhome tyres to a general commercial delivery tyre as being a "modification" and would therefore require notification prior to their fitment for their approval, as any claim with regards to anything associated to the tyres could/would invalidated their insurance cover.

Best Regards.
Ken Tucker.
Customer Service Manager.
Cooper Tire & Rubber Company Europe Ltd.
Tel: 44(0)1225 357750.
Fax: 44(0)1225 791921.
E-Mail: [email protected].

I also asked Saga insurance could i use a van tyre with the same rating as the Michelin tyre already on my motorhome and got the following reply

Dear Mr B

Having contacted our Underwriting Department, I can confirm that we are
happy to cover 
any type of tyre, provided it is a recommended type by a manufacturer.

I hope that I have been able to clarify the matter for you. Should you
have any queries, 
please do not hesitate to email me at
[email protected], or call me 
direct on 01303 776002.

Yours sincerely
Ms Erin Henderson-Smith
Customer Relations Executive
Chief Executive's Office

I have pondered on this for many weeks and decided that i would fit the Michelin camping tyres as i would prefer to pay the extra on the tyres now rather than risk any problems in the future.

This is my personal view and i am sure others will have there own opinions but i feel happy with the route i have taken

dillon


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Well I hope the H08's are safe & legal as I had 4 fitted yesterday :?


----------



## poleman (Aug 31, 2008)

I was looking on the sidewall of my continental camper tyres the other day, which after each service come back inflated to 80psi and it says 69psi on the wall but states a maximum pressure of 5.5 bar.

It also has a message stating that because of the nature of the use of campers the tyres are manufactured to reflect the time spent standing for long periods.

I conclude that if being left over winter say you could inflate them to a maximum 5.5 bar to prevent stone puntures and ovality but this is not the recommended running pressure.

I inflate mine to 56psi at the front and 64psi at the back, they are wearing flat and even indicating no over or under inflation.


----------



## hblewett (Jan 28, 2008)

poleman said:


> I was looking on the sidewall of my continental camper tyres the other day, which after each service come back inflated to 80psi and it says 69psi on the wall but states a maximum pressure of 5.5 bar.
> 
> It also has a message stating that because of the nature of the use of campers the tyres are manufactured to reflect the time spent standing for long periods.
> 
> ...


Interesting! I have read this and various other threads relating to tyres and tyre pressures, and have continued to run on 5 and 5.5 bar front and back, precisely because the tyres are wearing totally evenly, indicating, as you say, that the pressures must be right. I am running on the original Continenal Camper Tyres, which have now done 33,000 with a couple of mm of usable tread still remaining. Motorhome is 3.5 tonne up-plated to 3.7 tonne.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*bollox*



dillon said:


> I sent an email to Avon tyres asking would the Avon A9 be suitable for my motorhome and i got the following reply
> 
> Dear Mr B
> With regards to your email, Cooper/Avon Tyres do not produce a specific Motorhome tyre and whilst what you purpose falls into a grey area of tyre legislation, in as much as there appears to be no law preventing a tyre like the Avon AV9 (designed specifically for light commercial van delivery usage) being used, the tyre pressures for the Avon tyres would be much less than for the original tyres fitted. As to what influence this may have on the handling characteristics of the vehicle is unknown as we have had no call to test the AV9 under these circumstances as the vehicle manufacturers specify "CP" or "Camping " tyres and therefore we have not submitted tyres to them for approval.
> ...


The email reply you received from Avon is nonsense. As I have said before. Not all tyre sizes are made in a "Camper Tyre". What if you had a motorhome or camper with a tyre size where no "CP" tyre is available?.

Readers need not worry. The vast majority of us do not have camper tyres and many of us could not have them (that includes us).

Maybe you could forward another email with a copy or link of my comments re: camper tyres.

And whilst we are on the subject, maybe AVON could tell us where in the world they make each model of their tyres?!

TM


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Tyres*



moblee said:


> Well I hope the H08's are safe & legal as I had 4 fitted yesterday :?


Your tyres are perfectly legal and Safe.

Michelin do make a "Camping" tyre in your size. But they are about twice what you paid and I doubt any better.

Stick with what you have and stop worrying!

TM


----------



## Philippft (Feb 16, 2008)

One of the reasons CP designated tyres cost more is because they have more steel in them and are designed to operate at the vehicles maximum loading which is common for many motorhomes.
I recently witnessed non CP designated tyres being changed after only 18 months of use because part of the side wall was slightly concaved and when removed the inside of the tyre wall was on its last legs according to the tyre fitter.

Although the tyre pressure was correct there was quite a bulge in the side wall compared to my CP tyre and I assume this was because there was less steel in the side wall of the non CP tyre.

Also, Continental CP tyres do not suffer from flat spots! I am unable to vouch for other CP tyres as I have only spoken to Continental about their CP tyres.
With respect to the actual Tyre pressure, the information on the vehicle plate can be misleading and to be correct you need to know the actual load on the axle so the correct tyre pressure can be arrived at.

A few pound spent at a public weigh bridge will provide the required information.
I have attached a download which provides the correct information for given weight loadings and Tyre designations. Alternatively, talk directly to the tyre manufacture. Please be aware not all tyre fitters understand the complexities involved with Motorhome tyres.

I hope this is of some help and clarifies any confusion.


----------



## dillon (Oct 3, 2008)

Teenyob

Don't know why you are getting up tight about my post 

We all have to be comfortable with the tyres we put on our motorhomes and i would never recommend to anyone which tyres to put on there motorhome, they have to do there own research and be comfortable with it and i would suggest they contact there insurance company for clarification for peace of mind.

I personaly decided that i would stick with camping tyres after doing my own research that is my choice

I did make enquiries with Avon tyres and i have no reason not to believe what he said as they are the experts in this field and i thought it would be of interest to the people on this site.

As for your previous post on tyres it is of no interest to me as i do my own research and make my own decision

People will read my post can make up there own minds which way to go


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

poleman said:


> I was looking on the sidewall of my continental camper tyres the other day, which after each service come back inflated to 80psi and it says 69psi on the wall but states a maximum pressure of 5.5 bar.
> 
> It also has a message stating that because of the nature of the use of campers the tyres are manufactured to reflect the time spent standing for long periods.
> 
> ...


The 69psi (4.75Bar) on the tyrewall of a Conti CPtyre is the inflation pressure required to carry its max load of 1030kg.This is much lower than the 80psi ( 5.5Bar)required for Michelins.However these Conti tyres can be inflated to a max of 5.5Bar where required for extra safety.This in itself would seem to indicate these tyres more robust construction.Continental tyre charts indicate this corrected pressure for their CP tyres depending on placement ie; rear or front axle.
Incidently I had many Email exchanges with their tech dept last year when considering which tyres to use and whilst they said they would recommend their CP tyres for all round use their Vanco LT tyres including winter spec were equally suitable.This would seem to make a nonsense of Avons' statement .


----------



## dillon (Oct 3, 2008)

BrianJP said:


> poleman said:
> 
> 
> > I was looking on the sidewall of my continental camper tyres the other day, which after each service come back inflated to 80psi and it says 69psi on the wall but states a maximum pressure of 5.5 bar.
> ...




How do you make that out you spoke to Continental not Avon according to your post


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

Sorry youv'e lost me there . I was talking about Continetal tyres and did converse with them ( Continental ) several times. I was merely drawing a comparism with the fact that Continental are quite happyto recommend their LT Commercial van tyres for use on Motorhomes whereas according to your experience apparently Avon are not.


----------



## GRUMPYOB (Feb 20, 2011)

My Kontiki is rated at max wt 4250kgs and carrying fresh water takes me close if not just over when loaded. On a local weighbridge 2 weeks ago, I got Rear axle 2400kg front axle 1760 and that's without the wife and our normal food/beer stocks in there. I have 225/75R16 CP tyres all round and Michelin quoted me 80 psi for rear tyres at 2400kg with 72psi for tag axle and 51psi at 1920 front tyres loaded. My door sticker says 79.5psi all round but that was shaking the van to bits on anything like normal roads. Rough roads were a nightmare so I've dropped the front and it's better. I have the XC tyres fitted to mine but they say that it's the same for the newer agilis as well.
Hope this helps anyone confused by all the info available.


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

GRUMPYOB said:


> My Kontiki is rated at max wt 4250kgs and carrying fresh water takes me close if not just over when loaded. On a local weighbridge 2 weeks ago, I got Rear axle 2400kg front axle 1760 and that's without the wife and our normal food/beer stocks in there. I have 225/75R16 CP tyres all round and Michelin quoted me 80 psi for rear tyres at 2400kg with 72psi for tag axle and 51psi at 1920 front tyres loaded. My door sticker says 79.5psi all round but that was shaking the van to bits on anything like normal roads. Rough roads were a nightmare so I've dropped the front and it's better. I have the XC tyres fitted to mine but they say that it's the same for the newer agilis as well.
> Hope this helps anyone confused by all the info available.


As you have discovered the only real answer to getting accurate pressures is to do what has been advised on here many times before.That is have the vehicle weighed loaded ,front and rear axles and gross weight and then either consult various charts available or better still contact the tyre manufacturers tech dept and they should be able to give you the correct pressures for your MH.


----------



## TR5 (Jun 6, 2007)

I am sure white van man puts his 8 ply van tyres through much more stresses than any Motorhome user.

If laying up any vehicle for extended periods, it is always advisable to either take the weight off the tyres, or move the vehicle occasionally so it sits on different areas of the tyres, whatever make or type used.

No I don't use CP tyres, and yes I checked with manufacturers of the tyres and my insurers first before changing. I also use the tyre pressures recommended by the converter, which incidently matched those from the tyre manufacturer for the given maximum axle weights.

I use Vredestein Comtrac winters, slightly higher speed rated than the originals, 225 wide instead of 215's, and the comfort of ride is vastly improved, as well as much better grip in the wet, on soft ground and wet grass. The vehicle also physically feels much more sure footed when driven.

I wouldn't go back to CP's.


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

I have H08s and run them at 55psi on a total weight of 3800 as recommended by my tyre fitter


----------



## bruno66 (Jun 18, 2007)

Thanks everyone for all the input. Just spoke to local garage who are happy to fit H08s at 65psi at a very reasonable price. 

As ever it pays to be a member on here given the wide range of help and assistance you all provide.

Cheers!


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

I've fitted HO9s to my van and used the table below as a starting guide.

http://www.tyresafe.org/images/tyre-safety-guide/motorhome-leaflet.pdf

Been very pleased with them and the MH doesn't jump all over the place now.

Joe


----------



## IanA (Oct 30, 2010)

I've got H08s that I run at 60 rear, 55 front. Very comfortable ride and good handling. Very pleased with tyres


----------

